# Carte reseau mac et windows 10



## marly57000 (24 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour !!

J'ai installé Win 10 sur mon macpro retina et, pas moyen de trouver de wifi (gestionnaire des taches, carte reseau en ! )

Comment faire pour que win 10 trouve mon reseau ?? ou trouver le pilote pour la carte reseau ??


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Novembre 2016)

Salut

Tu as bien créé le support usb des drivers bootcamp?


----------

